# furnace on the ferry?



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

I logged to find out about gas and ferries and just been read the tragic post re the RV fire, and hope they can over come it somehow... it must be devastating.

I know I'm going to switch off the furnace while on the ferry to Ireland, but my fridge/freezer only works on mains or LPG, does anyone have a solution re this? We will be on the ferry approx 4 hours.

I have put some large plastic bottles to freeze and can put them in the fridge till the gas is back on but they take up a lot of room.

We have in invertor, but when I switch it on it doesn't seem powerful enough to run the fridge/freezer.
Anything else I can do?

thanks


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've seen this or similar postd on numerous occasions and I always say why don't you buy everything when you get to France - we always do. Cheaper and tastes better. Then you avoid this issue


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sugarplum said:


> ........... my fridge/freezer only works on mains or LPG, does anyone have a solution re this? We will be on the ferry approx 4 hours.
> thanks


Try not to open the fridge door for some time before you arrive at the port and don't open it again until after you disembark.

It should be perfectly ok for 4 hours.
There are many people who use the longer overnight ferries to France and have no real problems.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I love that, go to Ireland, tell them you are going to Ireland, and then get told to do your shopping in France

The simple answer is that nothing frozen will suffer any damage in the freezer which is insulated.

Nothing in the Fridge is likely to suffer anyway, fridges do not run all the time but in cycles as the thermostat switches on and off. On your run to the Ferry turn the thermostat down on the fridge so it is as cold as possible, switch off before boarding and when you arrive in Ireland it wiol still be chilled, Remember when you switch back on to change the thermostat setting

How would you cope on the autobahns, and is not refuelling a danger with no 12 volt option.

It is a pain but I only use 12v when travelling, as soon as I stop I turn to gas if safe and if there is a hook up then i go to 230v


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry. My bad.....they're going to Ireland by the way.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

To top up on what's already been said - just switch off and don't touch it until you need to.
The inverter will probably be wired to power your 230 volt sockets only - the fridge will still be running on 110volt.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

thanks all for replies... seems like my hubby's beer will stay cool after all!!

pabloh77.......I am one woman who hates shopping and always have it delivered... so the last thing I want to do on hols is SHOP. so I stock up on all sorts! but I know it's ok for some folk.


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

No I totally understand....seems a waste of time to shop, especially when on holiday. Apologies for not reading the orignal post correctly. I can say, however, that my wife and I tend to leave food and drink in the fridge on the crossing and have yet to suffer any ill effects ;-) Or maybe we don't realise!!!


----------

